# Best Video Games of All Time



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

1) Castle Wolfenstein (original) - The first real deal FPS and undeniably the biggest influence on the development of games since the early 90's.

2) Legend of Zelda (original Nintendo) - Ushered in a whole new era of fantasy role playing games based on a complex story and dynamic characters.

3) Pong - Started it all.

4) Pitfall/Super Mario Brothers - Groundbreaking character based/adventure games.

5) Grand Theft Auto 1 - Ushered in a whole new level of "fury"

6) Everquest (All versions) - Revolutionized the multiplayer universe.

7) Command and Conquer (Original version) - One of the first and undoubtedly the best omnicient stretegy games out....led to a whole wave of copy-cats games.

8) Halo - I will probably get slaughtered for this but I feel Halo is THE best first person shooter around and only stands to get better. Great story, great strategy, good multiplayer ability (for a console).

9) Myst, Halflife, The Sims - All great games in their own right.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Nintendo - Final Fantasy / Zelda
PSX - Gran Turismo
PS2 - Grand Theft Auto


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I have heard very good thing about wofenstien. I have seen halo and thin it looks pretty cool. I havent really played that much past ps1. I really liked resident evil. The 007 games are pretty fun also. Never played zelda i had sega 16 bit at that era and played final fantasy.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

RTCW was unbelievable but the real meat is the original Wolfenstein....it was the first "real" FPS and the best part about it was like a year after they released the game, they also released the source code to the public!









I shouldve also included Quake on the list, the engine they developed in the Quake series powers most of the FPS's today!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Gran Turismo
Motocross Madness 2
Medal of Honor Frontline
Ghost Recon


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

your well worng on
6) Everquest (All versions) - Revolutionized the multiplayer universe.

Ultima Online did it frist, and EQ followed.

I must also say, if you think Grand Theift Auto 1 had a lot of fury or Postal 1 or Postal 2, my game will be a bloody dream. You can cutt peoples bodies up, use body parts to muffle the guns,







you can pick from 20 diffrent guns, over 70 hours of game play, and pizzles to play and more to come


----------



## Selecta (May 31, 2003)

Now i Have both xbox and ps2 but there no doubt im my mind that my favorite game was 007 for N64. It doesn't really compare to some of the newer fps's but I must have wasted 6 months of my life playing the multiplayer in the friends basement. Another awesome game i've been playing lately is hitman 2 for ps2, that game is wicked.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

pac-man
super mario bro.
mike tyson punch out...
blades of steel
doom
mortal combat.
street fighter


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

ATV Offroad Fury 1&2
Gran Turismo
Counter-Strike
GTA-all of them
Matt Hoffman's BMX
Max Payne


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

final fantasy adventure for gameboy


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

Colin Mccrea Rallye Racing (PS2)
Grand Turismo (PS2)
Return to Castle Wolfenstein (latest release)
Hitman2 (PS2)
GTA1-4 (PS)
Wolfenstein
Doom
007

Return to Castle Wolfenstien has great action. Enemy's dodge gunfire, hide, and popout.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

Asteroid (the original Atari version)

I could play it for days, or at least until the damn UFO would fly through and kick my butt


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Ocarina of time for the N64. Man that was one AWESOME GAME.






















both Final Fantasy 2 and 3 for the SNES















All Zelda's








XWING for the PC, wow, that was good.


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

GTA 3-I could play for days nonstop

Tony Hawk Pro Skater-I could play for weeks nonstop

Command and conquer Generals-My new addiction


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

In no particular order (chosen because of the addiction factor):

- Monkey Island 2 - LeChuck's Revenge
- Simcity 1/2/3/4
- HalfLife
- Castle Wolfenstein (the original)
- GTA 1/2/3/Vice City
- Tony Hawk Pro Skater 3
- Unreal Tournament
- All Fifa soccer games
- Midtown madness 1/2
- Dune 1
- Dune 2 (first rts!)
- ******* Rampage
- Duke Nukem 3D
- Formula One GP 1
- Larry 5
- Max Payne
- Paratrooper


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

StarCraft and Half-Life


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Rock and Roll racing was pretty bad ass.
Final Fantasy III and IX


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Gameboy-Marioworld,Warioland,Kirby's pinball
Regular Nintendo Mario 3
Sega Genisis Sonic the Hedgehog goes for Gamegear as well.
SuperNintendo-Mario allstars,Legend of zelda
Sega Dreamcast-house of the dead or Crazy taxi
Nintendo 64-James Bond,Mario Kart, Zelda
Playstation 2- Tony Hawk Pro Skater4,NFL gameday 2003
Playstation-Rampage, Tetris plus
Xbox- Halo,Brute Force, Return to castle Wolfenstein
Computer Games-Wolfenstein, Duke Nukem


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Oh yeah Good work with the Starcraft! What about Soul Calibur for the Dreamcast? THAT WAS AWESOME!


----------



## Conan (Apr 10, 2003)

#1) Mortal kombat 2

#2) Contra(nes)

#3) Street fighter 2

#4) Mortal kombat 1

#5) unreal tournament(pc)


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

SOCOM: U.S. Navy SEALS-PS2
All Sims- PS2 and computer
Medal of Honor Frontline-PS2
NCAA College Football 2003- PS2
ATV Offroad Fury 1 and 2-PS2
Grand Theft Auto 3 and Vice City- PS2

I love SOCOM. Exellent game. Beautiful graphics and number of guns is awesome. Plus it's a team based game where you don't have to go by yourself on missions. That makes me to nervous on other games where you go by yourself on covert missions.


----------



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

I got RTCW a couple weeks ago and have been playing in non-stop. The single-player mode is good but the Live play is awesome!

Alex, didn't you buddy have it? What's his Gamertag?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

You guys forgot

COntra! on Nintindo
dUCK HUNT
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Street fighter


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

diablo 2 
and expansion for PC


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

dead golfish said:


> diablo 2
> and expansion for PC


I take it you played it on battlenet alot?

until they release 1.10 patch, that game is nothing but a hacker's personal wonderland


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

dead golfish said:


> diablo 2
> and expansion for PC


 How can I forget the best game for me on pc diablo rocks


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

the toffee pimp is really pissed i looked at every post and not 1 person mentioned MADDEN!!!!!!!! every one that game revolutionized football sports games!!!!!!!

1. madden- ive won and lost alot of mney on it
2.tecmo bowl -come on yall didnt play it back then-then super techmo!!!! omg it was sick whe it came out!!!
3. morta kombat-started the gore in games!!!!!!!!!!!!
4.super mario 3
5.pac-man
6.tiger woods!!!!!!-i didnt think i would love it so much!!!
7.double dribble!!!!!!! that was te game back then the 1st real dunks!!!!
8.after burner-1st good air sim game for reglar players!!!!!
its soo many thats all i got for now

p.s. when u think of best of all time u cant forget where all the sweet games came from gta and runaway and gory crap like that came from the mortal kombats and street fighters remember the elders yall come on!!!!


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

I liked Madden 92 for Sega that had the ambulance...I also liked old school NHLPA....But the best games were mario cart and Bond for N64, but then I got an XBOX and started playing HALO........The only thing in life that I know for sure is that HALO 2 will be the best game ever, hands down, no doubt about it.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

house of the dead 2 at the arcade's. nothing like shooting zombies


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Excite Bike and Packman aremy all time classics. Super Mario Bro's is real close.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

garybusey said:


> Ocarina of time for the N64. Man that was one


 This was an awesome game but I feel it was an expansion of the original idea of Zelda which is why I didnt include it on my list.

Mattais - They have RTCW on Xbox now?

cfr3 - No doubt Halo 2 will be the sh*t. There is a new trailer on the website where he is blating with 2 guns!

Ones that I forgot which were metioned here:

The SimCity Series
PacMan
Asteroids
Street Fighter - Ushered in the fighting game.

Oh yeah, and whoever said SoulCaliber -


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

no warcraft 3 players here?


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)




----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

The greatest breakthrough game of all time that made xbox come up with the idea for stuff like halo is this :

Grand theft auto 3

Grand theft auto vice city. Absolute kick ass games. dont play games too much anymore... too busy working and watching the fish, but when I do. It's vice city.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

imachode said:


> no warcraft 3 players here?


http://www.battle.net/war3/ladder/war3-pla...rName=piranha45

http://www.battle.net/war3/ladder/war3-pla...rName=piranha45

as you can see, I stopped playing it a while ago, primarily due to my renewal of interest in the fish hobby. I mostly played UMS games anyway, primarily AoS. I might be tempted to get the expansion anyway though, for the sake of the single-player cinematics/storyline, but my bnet days are over


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

don't forget Maniac Mansion for the orginal NES


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

halflife-pc
gran turismo and metal gear solid for psx
dixon


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Diablo 1 & 2

But my ATF ---> Quake 1!!!!!!!!


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

nintendo : megaman 
super Nes : ZELDA 3
N64 : MARIO 64, 007

Pc :
Dune 2000
DUne emperor 
best strategy game of the world !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

XENON i totally agree with you!!!!!!!!
*Castle Wolfenstein *was far beyond THEE best game.
It was [email protected] RULEE!!!


----------

